# Clenbuterol



## mark1436114490 (Apr 20, 2003)

Just to clear a few things up here guys - I'm thinking of taking a combination of clen and E/C/A with plenty of cardio and reduced carbs to loose a bit of fat accumilated from bulking whilst saving as much muscle as poss. I read another post saying cutting soon after a bulking cycle will almost certainly loose your gains. Should I wait a couple of months as I am just about to finish Clomid or is it cool to start as soon as clomid finishes?

On dosing etc. 5-6 tabs of clen ED, 2 weeks on , 2 weeks off for how long? 8 weeks?

I would appreciate help on when to start.

Mark


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2003)

what i said in the other thread is correct, trust me, i have tried it, im talkin from experience and i think you will find anyone else who tried it found the same. Cutting straight after bulking when you are trying to maintain what you have just gained is a sure way to lose it all, new muscle needs time to settle, reducing carbs and kals is not a good way to keep it. I would wait at least 6-8 weeks, then cycle clen e/c/a i wouldnt run those together but separately, 2 weeks on clen then 2 weeks on eca and so on, till you reach ur goal, clen start with 2 tabs work up to max of 8 tabs stay at ur max dosage for the 2 weeks, then start again each cycle. If you want to run clen longer and you find it works better then eca, you can look into ketotifen, which stops the downregulation of the beta 2 receptors, means basically you can continue to run the clen, no need to cycle it, however ketotifen is a anti histamine and makes me a little drowsy, kinda a strange combination, some peopel do make clen/ketotifen combinations

peace


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

Not at all OJ, personaly (this is not a flame) but i think what u have siad is a complete loads of bull ****.

Clen for one is an anti catabolic drug, which help maintain muscle while breaking down fat cells. U can run EPH and clen stright after a cycle and still keep all the muscle u gained, u will loose weight, but that will mostly be fat and water.

Clen should be cycled 2 weeks on and 2 weeks off, and eph can be run for as long as u like.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2003)

I actually did say in the other thread, that clen is anti catabolic and would help avoid muscular atrophy post cycle, i was merely suggesting not to cut kals immensely post bulking cycle. Perhaps if you wanna be abusive to me, you should drop me a pm and see what i know before you start saying my posts are bull****

take it easy

peace


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

No one was being abusive ie this is not a flame comment. I can see the point in cutting cals ALOT post cycle would be a problem, but going back to maintenence and useing clen wouldnt loose all your gains.

Also i dont understand why dropping u a PM would help?

Welcome to the board to, been pretty busy recently and havnt had much time to welcome the new members


----------



## Mr T (Apr 4, 2003)

imo its safe to drop your carbs after clomid and cut a little with clen/eca..just dont do anything to drastic..


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2003)

nobody talked about maintenance, if someone asked should i cut back cals a little post bulking cycle then the answer is most certainly yes or you will probably get fat, saying that depending on if you are an endo or ecto. The question was about "cutting" after bulking "cutting" being a phrase we all know means cutting carbs, cutting kals and dieting to lose body fat, in whichever way. I suggested and still suggest that is a bad idea, i have a little experience just wanted to share it.

I mod and help run a board with over 14k members, if i feel someone is giving out bad advice, I would drop them a pm to see whatsup, rather than attempt to humiliate them in public, by calling their advice bull****, thats what i was talking about.

By the way if you would like access to some other good resources let me know, ill be happy to point you in the right direction, im not sure if you allow dropping names of otehr boards, so ill leave it up to you

peace


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Just a communication breakdown thats all fellas, nothing to worry about. Your both obviously know what you're talking about so lets just leave it at that.

Jock


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

Looks like theres a little communication break down 

I thought u were saying u have to keep eating high cals for weeks after a cycle. Which isnt the case.

Still, welcome to the board bro


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Hey OJ e-mail me the other board's address as I would like to read that board as well. I like all the information I can get my hands on. I have alot of free time on my hands being single and read every day. I have been lifting for 25 years and can pretty much tell when someone does not know what they are talking about. Raven is sharp and OJ you are sharp as well. You guys really know your stacks. I was curious about the clen myself as I can get my hands on that stuff like right now. I am taking the HGH at 2 iu's a day and I really like that stuff. I am at day 5 I lost a couple of pounds and the waist is thinnin out and the arms got bigger. I just feel hungry all day and even after I eat. Then after I eat, I get to feeling really warm. Go figure! Anyway would anyone suggest clen with the HGH? I am leaning out anyway and am just about 8 weeks post cycle of deca.

Please dont forget to post the site address on this board or just e-mail it to me or im me with it ok? Thanks again.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Well I can tell you what I am doing. After I got off of a 13 week cycle of deca I lost my appatite and stopped slamming beers and started eating real well. No breads sugars or pasta. The fruits and vegies were all low glysimic. 3 or 4 weeks after my last shot I started doing cardio for 20 minutes every other day. I have lost 18 pounds and all my lifts are the same. I did take clomid and hcg and that probably helped. The only reason I did cardio is because I had mass depression and panic attacks and couldnt sleep. Now I feel good and look even better. I think the difference is that deca stays in the body for a long time.

Hackskii is my twin brother and he kept slamin beer and eating and I must say my friends say he looks alot stronger. The dont believe that I am. Oh well I would rather look stronger than actually be stronger. I will be pretty ****ed if he gets lean on the hgh and maintains his size. Hey you could buy a car with the money he is spending..............ha ha ha.


----------



## mark1436114490 (Apr 20, 2003)

Hi guys thanks for your responses - I'm gonna start my clen E/C/A stack soon - Does anyone know of a good E/C/A stack you can buy or do you have to buy them separately? What doses of ECA would you take if used in conjunction with the clen?

Mark


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Do not use ECA in conjunction with Clen. Cycle them 2 weeks of one and then 2 weeks of the other. There are numerous reasons why you should do this, but the main ones are that Clen's fat-burning power is greatly reduced after about 2 weeks of use due to the down-regulation of receptor sites and the slowing down of the conversion of T4 into T3 (the body's main fat-burning hormone) Ephedrine has also been shown to stimulate T3 production.

There are plenty of ECA's around, personally I like Xenadrine but there are others such as Stacker 2, Hydroxycut etc.

Jock


----------



## mark1436114490 (Apr 20, 2003)

Cheers jock - I was going to do the 2 week of each thing. Seeing as you seem to know something about this have a gander at what I intend to do and give me your opinion:

Start the does of clen low to start with 2 tabs/day increasing 1/day seeing if I get the shakes until I'm on 5-6/day. Carry on for 2 weeks.

Stop clen and take reccomended dose of E/C/A for 2 weeks.

Back on the clen after this - do I have to start on the low dose and work up again or just take what I worked up to e.g 5-6/day?

Then E/C/A 2weeks and so on...

How many "cycles" of each should I do? I know you can take E/C/A till the cows come home but you can't take clen long term.

I'll also be doing 40 mins cardio 4 times/week, reducing carbs and cleaning up my diet and increasing protein intake - any other suggestions?

Just these queries cleared up and I'll be ready to rock and roll!

Cheers

Mark


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Hey mate

I ran my Clen like this:

Days 1-3: 40mcg

Days 4-7: 60mcg

Days 8-11: 80mcg

Days 12-15: 100mcg

Days 16-18: 120mcg

you don't have to do it like this, but I didn't feel hardly any side-effects. You can start of at 40 mcg per day and increase every 3 days until you start notcing sides.

You can cycle the two for as long as you want but, I think it would be a good idea to give yourself a break at some point.

Best of luck, Jock


----------



## mark1436114490 (Apr 20, 2003)

Cheers for that mate - were you using E/C/A too? How did you respond to this? did you loose fat and harden up as you expected? I'm wondering if I should start some cardio for a few weeks before I hit the clen and E/C/A cos the clen will work out quite expensive if I use it for too long. Not looking forward to the cardio - haven't done any for about 8 months!!! In for a shock I think!

Mark


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

To be honest mate I wasn't expecting to lose much fat, I started my clen/ECA cycle 1 week after my last shot.

I started to do more cardio but I kept my calories fairly high so I was never goin to lose a ton of fat. I was pleased with the anti-catabolic effects though (I've managed to hold on to 22lbs of the 28lbs that I gained)

I did lose the puffy face and bloated stomach but it is impossible to say how much % was bodyfat and how much was water retention.

I used Xenadrine on the weeks that I wasn't using clen.

Best of luck, Jock


----------



## Mr T (Apr 4, 2003)

personally i wouldnt use clen or eca for the 1st 4-6 weeks, do the cardio and alter your diet and then when fat loss slows down i would add clen or an eca stack, its what im gonna do next time around..


----------



## mark1436114490 (Apr 20, 2003)

I recon that's what I'll do Mr. T - My fitness is crap at the moment so 4-6 weeks of cardio will allow me to get a bit fitter before I hit the chemicals!

Mark


----------



## Zam (Mar 8, 2011)

H


----------



## Zam (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi guys,

This is my first time on this forum, i am thinking about using clen, is it safe to take it and how could i get hold of it. Hope to here from some one soon. Thanks


----------

